# New Survey Shows Expats Targeting Top Jobs in Australia



## Editor

A poll carried out by the Australia forum, a forum for expats looking to move to Australia, which took in 1,001 votes, has confirmed that the majority of expats looking to move to Australia are targeting household incomes in excess of AU$100,000. As the European and North American economies continue to struggle it seems that Australia is becoming an ever stronger magnet for expats around the world.

Link to full Australia Forum press release.


----------



## consensual

l think the urge to look for a job that earn > 100k has to somehow align with high cost of living situation in Australia at the sametime. As far as l noticed after coming into the country for a few years, the highly pay jobs such as these is far more intelligently and distinguished for local Australian and westerners. This is not a form of pure discrimination though but rather how would the skilled people of the under developed third world countries being recognized for their equally certified professional is a big question. 
The influence of the recruiting agencies layer some how make this far more devastating because there is lots of pure profits centric recruitment agency rather than career building organization that supposed to balance the skills and work requirements. You will find recruiting agency has better chances of getting local Australian into local job market than foreign expat especially if you are from third world countries. The quality of professional is being judged normally at the cost to these foreign expat which also subejected to exploitation and abuse in some cases.


----------



## Editor

You have brought together some very valid and very interesting points. 

The Australian government recently announced a number of plans to crack down on 457 visa abuse and ensure that expat workers in the region have secure employment, employers abide by working regulations and they receive the market rate for their work. We will see if they are good to their word!


----------



## zaheer

Hello All.

I have only recently joined this forum and happy to see very active paticipation on some of the discussions started. In regards to the topic being discussed here, though I am yet to move to australia as I am still in the migration process, I have to agree that due to the cost of living I personally would like to make a 100G plus. However it is shocking to see that a developed country like Australia would give preferences to just locals for top jobs, despite having some really highly qualified expats in the countrie. Or would you say that this is your personal view as even the ASX's CFO(Ramy Aziz) which is probably one of the highest paid jobs seems like an expat?


----------



## Boboa

I used to be an expat and I would 100% understand desire of locals and the state to give preference to locals. It would be stupid if the country preferred someone from overseas to someone local. 

That said businesses usually don't discriminate and if a higher qualified person is not local they will go with that person. All things equal a local will receive preference and I fully seaport that.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## consensual

l would not disagree if both equally qualified professional, local would be preferred BUT l actually noticed a different scenario where foreign expat with higher qualification was hired with lower pay. With the excuse that many foreign expat faked their CV, local companies take the advantage to reduce the offer salary and even find lots of reason not to hire foreign expat. The serious ness of abuse in 457 visa is a fact that many local companies has actually practice exploitation of foreign expat. 
So many foreign expat was equally qualified and more experience than local was facing so many problems in getting jobs and staying in jobs. This is quite common problem faced by foreign expat in Australia and probably there is a problem with the balance in resource and demand in skill immigration in Australia or immigration itself has already been treated as a profit able business here in Australia.


----------



## Editor

Some interesting feedback as the Australian unions are suggesting that skilled expat workers - filling gaps in the market - are receiving preference over local workers. However, this does not seem to be the feedback we are getting on this thread.

The media play a big role in all of this but you cannot beat good old fashioned experience and news on the ground.


----------



## Ozz777

I find it very hard to believe that expats are getting favorable hiring treatment over locals. That would be the complete opposite of my personal experience.


----------



## Editor

There are a number of different angles which you can look at with regard to this particular issue but the fact is that businesses do need particular skills and the government does need to balance use of the local workforce against that of the expat workforce. There is a general feeling that the recent changes to the 457 visa were perhaps politically motivated ahead of the general election in September.


----------



## deepakgaur

Various job portals listed below in providing their job listing and helping the students across the world. Students in the final year of graduation or graduated can access the jobs section listed that includes internships also. Admission Times is always ready to help you find the right job according to your profile.

http://www.admissiontimes.com/jobs-and-placement/


----------



## madoabnot

*nice!*

100,000 dollars wouldnt that be nice!


----------



## Theoilman

Editor said:


> Some interesting feedback as the Australian unions are suggesting that skilled expat workers - filling gaps in the market - are receiving preference over local workers. However, this does not seem to be the feedback we are getting on this thread.
> 
> The media play a big role in all of this but you cannot beat good old fashioned experience and news on the ground.


I don't know if that's true or not, but the unions have a vested interest to promote locals for jobs, given that it's the locals in the unions more so than expats, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's just made up or based on some very massaged numbers. I'd take it with a grain of salt.

as for the main subject of this thread- I'm currently finishing my degree in the US and thinking of going back to Australia because my industry here is dying. private industry for my field is starting to rebound from the GFC but the public sector of the field is steadily getting worse. for the same job here I'd make 45-50k, but in Australia I'd start at 80-90k with much easier prospects of moving up faster. in the US I might be able to move from that to private industry within 5 years making closer to 100k, but it would not necessarily be easy, where as in Australia I don't think it would be hard to move up to a job well over 100k.


----------



## ahtashamaslam

*Infomation*

Can you please guide me how i would apply for JOB please i want to come AUSTRALIA ...


----------

